# We are in shock!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have decided to not show Jameson again until around September/October when he will have a chance to mature a little and grow coat and then come to Canada to work toward his Canadian championship. But an opportunity presented itself for us to send him out with his handler just for practice. Lo and behold, he got Select Dog for a three point major two days in a row. He needs 25 points with three majors for his Grand championship, so now he only needs one more major and it won't matter how he earns the rest of his GR. CH. points. This was entirely unexpected, so it is a gift, and for his other Mom and me, it is like a dream! We are both still in shock. This young boy has totally done us proud! We cannot thank his team- Paul Clas and Chrystal Murray enough!!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Very exciting, congrats!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations! he is a great dog!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! He really is quite the dude! Barely 15 months old and doing so well. His other Mom was screaming so loud into the phone when she called about the first major, I had to ask her three times what she was saying- then I was screaming too. We are very happy Mamas. Jameson loves the ring, but a huge part of that is the incredible relationship he has with his handler, who he adores.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well for goodness sake! You have every right to be the proudest mom on the planet! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow congratulations!! You sure have some winners there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats!!!! How awesome is that!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations! I guess he doesn't want to take a break from showing. He thought, _well, I better pull this off_. lol. 

Way to go Jameson!:cheers:

It's funny...I'm not real sure how this GCH point system works yet....lots of weird details in how they figure it. But on Matisse's last show, the one I was disappointed with in certain aspects, he got 2 selects and 2 majors of his 3 needed. So, now he needs one more major and somewhere in the vicinity of 15 more points. I don't really want to go to any far away shows this summer because my "house/dog sitter" will be gone for a good deal of the time in 
Europe so it would be a major hassle with these other dogs. So it could take a long time. 

You'll have to let us know what you decide...if you go with Jameson's idea to keep on truckin' or if you're going to wait on his coat to grow more.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations! He's obviously a very special boy!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Congratulations! I guess he doesn't want to take a break from showing. He thought, _well, I better pull this off_. lol.
> 
> Way to go Jameson!:cheers:
> 
> ...


HA! I am so with you! I do not think I will ever totally understand how it works either. All I know is in his division (rolls eyes!) he needs 25 points total with 3 majors, and thankfully two of those are nicely taken care of.

In Canada it is so much more cut and dried. It is the same across the country.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY!!!!! Congratulations! Heck, that boy ain't takin' any 'roads to fame'.....he takin' a 'shortcut' across the field!!!! LOL! GO TEAM JAMESON!!!!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! He might as well do what my friend is doing with her guy. She is just showing him slowly now, but regularly. He's very young, too, but he needs three more points for his Grand. You have a nice dog. You get points for select, so you don't have to win big against those hair monster four year olds.  

Congrats again!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Super News!


Congrats to you and AM.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Huh, not sure why my post didn't make it to your thread. Anyhoo, fab-u-lous news! I'm sure you're over the moon and back! Congratulations, MollyMuiMa said it best but I agree, Jameson's "takin a shortcut across the field!"


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful--congratulations! All the more fun since it was unexpected.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on that great weekend of "practice." Between the last litter with Trillium and Journey's growing baby belly and now this for Jameson I am sure your feet aren't actually touching the ground with you walk!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations on that great weekend of "practice." Between the last litter with Trillium and Journey's growing baby belly and now this for Jameson I am sure your feet aren't actually touching the ground with you walk!


LOL! You are absolutely right! I has been a fantastic run with the dogs this past little while. Journey had her little ones three days ago. I posted a couple of videos and a thread of photos. You'll enjoy them. They are in the pictures forum.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I will go check out those pics right now. I haven't been on much since we are away, but baby dogs are always worth looking at!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I need to go see the video!


----------

